# ***** the hovaward/flatcoated retriever mix



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

This is the dog of a friend of mine. ^_^


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

goodness, that tongue!


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

Stephie said:


> goodness, that tongue!


It's HUGE, huh? XD


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a good looking boy. What's his temperament like? I understand that Hovawarts can be pretty tough customers. Flatcoats, not so much.


----------



## -Maxine- (Jun 8, 2010)

Marsh Muppet said:


> That's a good looking boy. What's his temperament like? I understand that Hovawarts can be pretty tough customers. Flatcoats, not so much.



Well, ***** is a friend of everyone. Complete strangers? Sure! The more, the merrier! XD
There for, he's a lousy guard dog. 
Very intelligent with a huge will-to-please, but sometimes a bit too hyperactive.


----------

